# Suggestions on "new" hunting rig?



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I realize i've made a similar post a year ago, only this time i'm completely open to suggestions on any vehicle. I'm not particialr about what vehicle it is, so long as it meets certain criteria. The trouble is, i promised by daughter i'd start taking her out next year. She's almost 8, and i need to be a good dad, slow my roll, and start taking her with me. I'm running out of excuses not to, and I know if i don't i'll regret it later.

This, has light a fire under my wifes ass. I've learned NOT to underestimate her, and she's determined to replace that 2nd gen 4 runner of mine with something that is safer on the highway. I don't blame her, I don't like taking either one of them in the 4 runner either. It's crash rating is complete ass. Not to mention being a gutless pig on the highway. (awesome offroad though).

So as near as i can figure, i need something that at a minimum:

Isn't too long. I like doing 3 point turns on those narrow dirt roads, and not those 15 point turns. Or driving 2-3 miles looking for a place to turn around.
Not too wide if i can avoid it. I've grown used to be able to get into places full size trucks can't.
4 wheel drive obviously, with good ground clearance.
Can sleep 2, plus equipment, or haul equipment and 1 dead animal.
Can handle muddy and rocky roads. I'm talking almost as well as a jeep is reputed for.
Reliable and won't break the bank.

Bonus: All of the above plus

manual transmission
can tow a side by side, 4 wheeler, or small trailer *like *a jumpnjack.
Diesel maybe. Ive discovered engine idling for heat recently.  (I used to not do that, i guess i got tired of being cold)

Now I was dead set on a 4 door jeep, and my wife was dead set on a midsize truck. But after watching some videos on youtube, i don't know what the hell we should be looking at now. All i know is that it's expensive. Truck? Jeep? SUV? Don't care, it just has to do what we need it to do. I honestly I think it's a bad time to buy. Probably the worst time to buy, and i'd give it a couple years to see if the economy collapses or not. But she's dead set on it within the year, and i've got a lot of research to do apparently.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Lone_Hunter said:


> I realize i've made a similar post a year ago, only this time i'm completely open to suggestions on any vehicle. I'm not particialr about what vehicle it is, so long as it meets certain criteria. The trouble is, i promised by daughter i'd start taking her out next year. She's almost 8, and i need to be a good dad, slow my roll, and start taking her with me. I'm running out of excuses not to, and I know if i don't i'll regret it later.
> 
> This, has light a fire under my wifes ass. I've learned NOT to underestimate her, and she's determined to replace that 2nd gen 4 runner of mine with something that is safer on the highway. I don't blame her, I don't like taking either one of them in the 4 runner either. It's crash rating is complete ass. Not to mention being a gutless pig on the highway. (awesome offroad though).
> 
> ...


Since reliable is a bullet point, I would scratch the jeep thing.

I am a huge fan of Toyota for offroad, reliability, aftermarket options, narrow - but they are very expensive. Check all your boxes besides the bank.

An interesting option would be the Colorado or Canyon with the diesel motor. Top it with a shell or an overlander/roofnest/rooftent setup (same goes for a Tacoma).


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Colorado SR2 has been one we've been eyeballing. Expensive though, like everything else i guess. I'll start looking into tacomas too. I've heard jeeps weren't the most reliable though I figured it was because people beat them into the ground. But if they really aren't reliable then yeah, that's off the list.


----------



## TheOtherJeff (Oct 7, 2021)

My ex-wife got custody of our '17 Tacoma. It was good on dirt roads but the 4-cylinder/automatic combination was always hunting for a higher gear on the highway. I basically drove it like a manual with the selectable gear shift. As for size, after I got it I read a review that described it perfectly. "Cons: Drives bigger than it is."

If you are considering new and smaller, and can hold on a few months, you might look at the Subaru Forester Wilderness Edition that's coming out. I've been very happy with my 2018 XT, and I'm finding that I don't have much need to go down a road that isn't Subaruable now that I put good tires on mine. The downside is that mine only tows 1,500 pounds, which isn't even a jumpnjack plus a few nights' supplies.

The Wilderness edition will have 9.2" of clearance, a low-range setting for the CVT (which admittedly leaves me saying "lemme know how that works out for ya"), and will tow 3,000 pounds. Static rooftop load is 800 pounds, so a rooftop tent is a viable option. In town you have a very nice compact SUV that turns nicely and fits in the front of the parking lot, and it comes in around $33,000, which definitely beats a new truck.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Colorado SR2 has been one we've been eyeballing. Expensive though, like everything else i guess. I'll start looking into tacomas too. I've heard jeeps weren't the most reliable though I figured it was because people beat them into the ground. But if they really aren't reliable then yeah, that's off the list.


For Jeep- Their 4.0L straight 6 was amazing, and for the most part the older drivetrain kept up.. but since then its been thing after thing with em.

I owned a 2013 Tundra and can confidently say they are the best half ton there is lol. Thing refused to get stuck, rode smoother than any truck I have ever drove, but gas mileage sucked. Also wasn't small (crewmax). The wife has a 2016 Tacoma that we love. Gotta go with the offroad package if you get one of those - great features. Can't speak on the 4cyl that Jeff eludes to but the 3.5l 6cyl does what I would ask of it. It pushes 33's nicely. Sometimes I feel it could use more power, but that's mainly because I have owned diesels for the most part and treat my truck like a Tacoma when it's in the mountains.

My friend has the Colorado (non diesel) and has had no issues over the last 4 years. Loves it. Neighbor has the Canyon fully loaded diesel. Thing is sweet. Also no issues over the last few years.

Some really great options out there, but non without a price tag. Another option that competes with the tacoma and theoretically has more bang for buck is the frontier. However, Nissan reliability has always been a concern for me. We looked at them when the wife got her tacoma but she was a substantially bigger fan of the tacoma.


Like you said - EVERYTHING is expensive right now, but I also don't see that going away anytime soon.


EDIT: Just saw the price on new Colorado's/Canyons. Go with the Tacoma 🤣


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

You have the SxS, so, get a truck that will pull that and use the SxS to get to your hunting area and back to camp. No way would I pay top dollar for a vehicle and head into tight places that would create "custom pinstriping" and mountain bodywork.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> You have the SxS, so, get a truck that will pull that and use the SxS to get to your hunting area and back to camp.* No way would I pay top dollar for a vehicle and head into tight places that would create "custom pinstriping" and mountain bodywork*.


LOL Too true I've loads of custom pinstriping, but have thus far managed to avoid the bodywork. (barely) 
Anyway we don't have a SXS, that is just forward (wishful) thinking.

Thanks all for input, i'm taking notes.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Lone_Hunter said:


> LOL Too true I've loads of custom pinstriping, but have thus far managed to avoid the bodywork. (barely)
> Anyway we don't have a SXS, that is just forward (wishful) thinking.
> 
> Thanks all for input, i'm taking notes.


I pinstripe everything.

Another cheaper option, non diesel though, is the Ford Maverick. People typically avoid year 1 of anything but its a crazy intriguing price point (personally would opt for the ecoboost).


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Toyota Tacoma!! 4 door. You will pay for it but they hold their value like no other. Great hunting rigs.


----------



## TheOtherJeff (Oct 7, 2021)

RandomElk16 said:


> Another cheaper option, non diesel though, is the Ford Maverick.


My stepson has one on order that should be here in December. I'll let everyone know what he thinks of it.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Big truck for highway driving safety and a trailer to put your 4Runner on.
Win/win.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Well Lone.. you get a truck?

Just saw the new Frontier. Very sharp looking. Like a Canyon/Colorado had a baby with a Tacoma. 

We will see how it is!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

get the 15 passenger Ford transit, it’ll pull what you need it to and you can sleep inside as the seats can be removed very easily. You already have a side by side and a 4wheeler so you’re good for off-roading there.

my van has personally towed the Lamborghini Huracan to CA multiple times in a closed trailer, The Porsche gt3 rs from Florida and a nautique g25 up to deer creek a ton, the towing is phenomenal


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

RandomElk16 said:


> Well Lone.. you get a truck?


Well, i've had a truck, just not exactly what i'd call a hunting rig. (Silverado 2500 HD w/ 8.1 L Gasser, and Alison transmission) So i've tow vehicle, with no trailer. We sold our trailer this last year.

Metaphorically speaking, I must be the only guy in the world who'd deliberatly shoot himself in the foot. My wife was dead set on it, I didn't think buying a new vehicle in this day and age is a smart idea. She finally saw it my way, and I think we're going to give it a couple years to see if things go to **** or not. The way things are looking, we might be going into some BS war, or recession , or both. Best to not take on a new car payment right now. 

On this plus side, I might not be getting a new hunting rig, but I am getting a new rifle!  (Tikka T3X superlight) Yeah, I talked my wife out of a truck, and into a rifle. Told her with inflation, better to spend 800 dollars this year, instead of 1200 or more on the same rifle next year. (speculation on my part, I really don't know how bad inlfation is going to get, I just assume it will be really bad)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I saw all those pictures of GM and Ford parking partially finished trucks in stadiums and places, figured at some point in the future they'd get parts, finish them and dump them on the market helping prices recover a bit... NOPE. I talked to two different sales guys... every last one of those trucks is presold. GM is telling dealers the shortage will last through 2023. You want a GM truck its 7 month pre-order wait now.

What is outrageous, is the prices keep rising, yet they keep dropping features off the trucks due to the "chip shortage". Just got an update today on GM trucks, that beyond the seat heaters / coolers, heated steering wheel and other things being removed from new models, now the radio is being downgraded, along with alot of the digital dash controls like temperature and AC/Heat. GM is giving a mere $50 off the truck cost to make up for it.

/eyeroll

-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

DallanC said:


> I saw all those pictures of GM and Ford parking partially finished trucks in stadiums and places, figured at some point in the future they'd get parts, finish them and dump them on the market helping prices recover a bit... NOPE. I talked to two different sales guys... every last one of those trucks is presold. GM is telling dealers the shortage will last through 2023. You want a GM truck its 7 month pre-order wait now.
> 
> What is outrageous, is the prices keep rising, yet they keep dropping features off the trucks due to the "chip shortage". Just got an update today on GM trucks, that beyond the seat heaters / coolers, heated steering wheel and other things, now the radio is being downgraded, along with alot of the digital dash controls like temperature and AC/Heat. GM is giving a mere $50 off the truck cost to make up for it.
> 
> ...



I'd seen those pictures as well and, for a time, second guessed my purchase last summer. However, subsequent events at home showed that it was well that I bought when I did. 

I think the upshot is, if you have the $ set aside and/or planned for, and see what you like in your budget, go for it.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

DallanC said:


> I saw all those pictures of GM and Ford parking partially finished trucks in stadiums and places, figured at some point in the future they'd get parts, finish them and dump them on the market helping prices recover a bit... NOPE. I talked to two different sales guys... every last one of those trucks is presold. GM is telling dealers the shortage will last through 2023. You want a GM truck its 7 month pre-order wait now.
> 
> What is outrageous, is the prices keep rising, yet they keep dropping features off the trucks due to the "chip shortage". Just got an update today on GM trucks, that beyond the seat heaters / coolers, heated steering wheel and other things being removed from new models, now the radio is being downgraded, along with alot of the digital dash controls like temperature and AC/Heat. GM is giving a mere $50 off the truck cost to make up for it.
> 
> ...


I had a couple Duramax and the GMC right by me a couple weeks ago that weren't sold. The lot monkey was very eager. I suppose some places are selling faster than others.

I also thought all these vehicles would be dumped.

I think I am just going to beef up my current diesel(delete the bad stuff), maybe drop a new interior in it, and wait it out lol.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> I had a couple Duramax and the GMC right by me a couple weeks ago that weren't sold. The lot monkey was very eager. I suppose some places are selling faster than others.


What dealer? I talked to 3 different ones 9 days ago... all said they hadn't had a non-presold truck on their lot in over 6 months. Talked to National, Seiner and someone else... I forget.

-DallanC


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Well, i've had a truck, just not exactly what i'd call a hunting rig. (Silverado 2500 HD w/ 8.1 L Gasser, and Alison transmission) So i've tow vehicle, with no trailer. We sold our trailer this last year.
> 
> Metaphorically speaking, I must be the only guy in the world who'd deliberatly shoot himself in the foot. My wife was dead set on it, I didn't think buying a new vehicle in this day and age is a smart idea. She finally saw it my way, and I think we're going to give it a couple years to see if things go to **** or not. The way things are looking, we might be going into some BS war, or recession , or both. Best to not take on a new car payment right now.
> 
> On this plus side, I might not be getting a new hunting rig, but I am getting a new rifle!  (Tikka T3X superlight) Yeah, I talked my wife out of a truck, and into a rifle. Told her with inflation, better to spend 800 dollars this year, instead of 1200 or more on the same rifle next year. (speculation on my part, I really don't know how bad inlfation is going to get, I just assume it will be really bad)


I have the Tikka in SL, the action is like butter!
Sportsmans put them on sale last friday for five days if that helps?
I went to buy one for my son, he is a fan of .308 and they only had one, in left hand and he is a righty.
Figures.


----------



## TheOtherJeff (Oct 7, 2021)

TheOtherJeff said:


> My stepson has (a Ford Maverick) on order that should be here in December. I'll let everyone know what he thinks of it.


Just following up: He thinks he got screwed. Dealer says they hope, maybe, if they're all lucky, he'll have it by March, inshallah.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I’ve had a couple Tacomas and really liked them. They never had any problems and were comfortable to ride in. However, the back seats made my kids grumpy on road trips. So that’s not ideal.

It towed a small camper quite well (Rockwood A-122TH) and a utility trailer with a couple wheelers just fine.

Had friends with Rangers that had issues with 4WD and one with an S10 that was an absolute money pit. I also had a Frontier that was… meh.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I’m interested to see how the new Colorados with the smaller diesel engines perform over time. A buddy of mine has one, after having a Tacoma, and speaks very highly of the new Colorado.


----------

